
Suspicious pizza order led police to Paris attack mastermind's hideout - rayascott
http://www.independent.ie/world-news/europe/suspicious-pizza-order-led-police-to-paris-attack-masterminds-hideout-at-brussels-flat-34556144.html
======
RubyPinch
No it didn't.

> But their suspicions were only confirmed when a woman made an unusually
> large pizza order, Politico reported, leading armed officers to discover her
> sitting down for tea with two friends, several children and Abdeslam.

so a) they knew the place before the pizza became relevant, b) they discovered
the guy sitting there, resulting in them knowing the guy was there

the topic of pizza seems pretty tangential compared

~~~
outsidetheparty
Yeah, that part of the story is really odd. Was the pizza order necessary as a
pretext for the house search, maybe? Or did it just serve as a catchy
journalistic hook for the story...

~~~
junto
You'd imagine that a judge would need a lot more evidence than "a large pizza
order" before granting such an authorisation. He's about to send a bunch of
armed police into a family house with children inside. It could have been a
children's birthday party. More likely it is done kind of parallel
construction or protecting an informant.

~~~
coaxial
Not sure about Belgium but in France, they have declared a state of emergency
since last November. As such, the police can raid anytime, anywhere without a
warrant. Something similar might have happened there?

------
banku_brougham
Perhaps the most ridiculous attempt at parallel construction ever put before
the courts.

------
chimericray
How many pizza's does it take to catch a terrorist? This is some pretty shoddy
reporting.

